# voe



## voec2002 (Dec 31, 2012)

want to drill my 10 g with 1 3/4 diamond what size bulkhead or pvc male threaded adapter should i use


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Saltwater and Reef Aquarium Supplies - Bulk Reef Supply
They have drill bits and a conversion chart for bulkheads.However they didn't have a 1 3/4" bulkhead/hole combo.They have sizes smaller and larger though.Check it out drill bit prices seem reasonable.


----------



## voec2002 (Dec 31, 2012)

thanks


----------

